# sipistä - kuiskata - kuiskia - kuiskailla - kuiskuttaa - kuiskutella - supattaa - suputtaa



## n8abx9

sipistä
kuiskata
kuiskia
kuiskailla
kuiskuttaa
kuiskutella
supattaa
suputtaa

Tässä selitettiin kolme näistä verbistä: kuiskata / supattaa


Mårran said:


> _*Kuiskata*_ is the neutral term that's most equivalent to _whisper_.
> _*Supattaa*_ evokes the idea of low-voiced blabbering, like students can do in a classroom. It is usually something that annoys others or is improper and requires more than one person to do. Therefore I would say that _kuiskata_ is the right choice for 1, 2 and 3.
> For sentence 4 I would use the similar verb *kuiskia*: Tuuli kuiskii talon lävitse.



Mitä tarkoittavat muut?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Kaikki nuo tarkoittavat suurin piirtein samaa. Hyvin pieniä vivahde-eroja niiden välillä on, jopa niin pieniä, että eri henkilöt saattavat mieltää ne eri tavalla. *Kuiskata* on "salonkikelpoisin", se sopii myös asiatekstiin. Muut ovat kuvailevia ja epämuodollisia. Eli pikemminkin tyyliseikoista kuin konkreettisista merkityseroista on kysymys. *Suputtaa*-muotoa en ole koskaan kuullut, mutta senkin merkitys on helppo arvata tässä yhteydessä.

Tämä on syntyperäisen suomenkäyttäjän intuitiivinen näkemys.


----------



## n8abx9

Maunulan Pappa said:


> Muut ovat ... epämuodollisia.



Tätä esim. en ole vielä tiennyt. Kiitos paljon!


----------



## Hakro

*Kuiskia*, *kuiskailla* and *kuiskutella* mean whispering repeatedly, as well as *sipistä, supista, supattaa* and *suputtaa*.


----------

